# Hen and Chicken Bay Thursday 2 August



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I should be there about 10ish Occy, but i will launch from the burwwod rd ranp at the bottom of the bay , will have my uhf , so lkeep an eye out for you , i will be the kayak with all the bream around it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

